# Charlotte Bobcats 2007 NBA draft thread



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Going ahead and gettin this up for tonights draft. Use this for draft discussion of the whole draft or just the Bobcats picks. BBF usually get's a lot of visitors during the draft so the site will be pretty slow. Draft starts at 7 on ESPN but I think MyTV12 or News14 is having a Bobcats predraft show if locals want to watch that

Bobcats picks
1 (8) - Brandan Wright-- Traded to Warriors for Jason Richardson and rights to Jermareo Davidson
1 (22)- Jared Dudley


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I resist the urge to say something cynical.Well I also wonder out loud if we can really screw up any worse than last year.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm expecting what you probably are, some stupid trade that makes no sense but maybe B. Wright falls and we come out ok even our front office couldn't screw that up. Atleast I hope not


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

The sad thing is that I'm expecting something bad to happen. The best thing I can reasonably hope for is that we get lucky with whatever SG we roll the dice with at 22.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well I can honestly say I have no idea what the hell is going to go on tonight but this Amare to Charlotte thing is pretty exciting depending on what player were giving up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If I thought there was anything to that I'd be pumped.I figure that the main thing the Wolves want is capspace.We have it and noone else can give it to them.Potentially we could say that we're trading the 8th pick,the 22nd pick and 15 to 20 million in capspace for Amare.Since that's what they really want we could potentially get Amare for that...Except that the whole thing is almost certainly complete nonsespne(trans-ESPN nonsense)
Girl on ESPN says that if we keep the pick MJ will take the most NBA ready player....I think I need to take a run to the liquor store.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess we might as well welcome Noah to Charlotte?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I know Noah will be a good NBA player,but damn it we need more than that.Mostly we need a scorer and Noah isn't going to be much of a scorer in the NBA.
If you take Noah you better get some scoring somewhere else.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder if we'll pass on Wright to trade the pick.It's looking quite possible that he could be there if the Buck take Yi.I'd guess maybe the Wolves take Brewer?Not sure
Oden
Durant
Horford
Conley
Green
Milwauke
Minnesota
Us


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Milwaukee takes Yi and the Wolves take Brewer.Interesting to see if we stay here to take Wright or not.If we don't it probably means we've made some sort of trade that can't be announced just yet.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

B. Wright next to Okafor... or Amare?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Thank god almighty.Michael Jordan found a pick he couldn't screw up.I was really afraid we'd lose patience and go after a guy with no upside.I've got questions about Wright and there's some risk with him,but the potential payoff is big enough that I can live with it.I don't think I could stand taking Noah without any potential of him becoming a real impact player.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Steal? He should look good playing next to Okafor, lucky he dropped.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Well we passed on Noah so I'm happy. Actually, I don't mind the thought of Wright playing alongside Okafor and hopefully Wallace.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder if we'd have to wait a year on Bellinelli.I think that's who I want at 22.He's 6'6" and he can score from the two.I like Rudy Fernandez too,but he's only 6'3


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Up yours Chris Mullin...Damn it,I knew that Marco wasn't going to make it to us.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

I was hoping for Marco too. Maybe we should welcome Reyshawn Terry to the the Charlotte Tar He... Bobcats.

On the Amare thing: I love the deal giving up anybody short of Okafor.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know who else we get besides Fernandez.I can't think of any other two guards that make sense.I wish he was taller,but I can't see anyone else we get.
If we don't take a SG it probably means there's a deal in the works


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was stupid...Dudley isn't going to be playing against college players next year.he's going to get eaten alive by bigger stronger and quicker players.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It was my mom's birthday and my recording didn't even work so I didn't get to watch any of this were our picks Brandan Wright and Jared Dudley?


----------

